# HCG dilution



## roastchicken (Jun 18, 2010)

I got 6x 5000iu amps of organon HCG with 1 ml of dilutant per amp. I intend to use 500iu at a time so my first question is do you guys just use the amp provided and reconstitute your hcg to 5000iu/1ml and then use a slin syringe to draw 0.1ml for a 500iu shot or do you get extra dilutant and make a mix more like 5000iu/10ml and then shoot 500iu@1ml?

My second question is if i draw my dilutant into a syringe then deposit that inside the vial containing the powder, then mix and draw the entire mixture from the vial to the syringe again can i store the solution inside this syringe and then use a slin syringe to draw from the first syringe when i want to shoot?

hope i am making sense 

ROAST


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 18, 2010)

roastchicken said:
			
		

> I got 6x 5000iu amps of organon HCG with 1 ml of dilutant per amp. I intend to use 500iu at a time so my first question is do you guys just use the amp provided and reconstitute your hcg to 5000iu/1ml and then use a slin syringe to draw 0.1ml for a 500iu shot or do you get extra dilutant and make a mix more like 5000iu/10ml and then shoot 500iu@1ml?
> 
> My second question is if i draw my dilutant into a syringe then deposit that inside the vial containing the powder, then mix and draw the entire mixture from the vial to the syringe again can i store the solution inside this syringe and then use a slin syringe to draw from the first syringe when i want to shoot?
> 
> ...



The ratio is personal preference. Obviously, the more bac water the more accurate your dose, but I prefer to shoot less. My stuff comes 5000iu/mL. So I leave it that way and just pin .1mL (500iu).

As for the storage? I can't really say... I'm not an expert on that. When I had pregnyl, I just drew it up and shot it into a sterile 10mL vial. I do believe some guys draw it into one syringe and just change the pin when they shoot.


----------



## quark (Jun 19, 2010)

Get yourself 6 sterile vials and a bottle of BAC water. Add 1ml of water to the amp, draw and transfer to one of the vials. Next draw 4ml of water and add it to the vial for a total of 5ml. That gives you 1000iu/ml. When you go to pin just draw 0.5ml for a total of 500 iu. Store it in the fridge. Really you should be storing unconstituted HCG in the fridge too.


----------



## unclem (Jun 19, 2010)

buy 3 amps of pregnyl 5,000ius per amp. buy 30ml vial of bac water. now just add 15ml of bac h2o to that and you will have 1,000ius of hcg per ml and put in refridge and its good for 60- 90 days cant remember which. then just break it down to your personnal needs thats what i do bro. good luck its not hard. imho mexgear has good pregnyl try and make a deal if you buy 3 at once ask for a discount he should give you a % off the original price. use hcg throughout your entire cycle bro. followed by pct with clomid and tribulus, nolva only if estrogen sides occur keep some on hand. imo

ps..forgot to mention, you have to buy a 20ml vial sealed from a place that sells vials. its cheap.


----------



## roastchicken (Jun 19, 2010)

@Buzzard .nice one. i'll just use your method as i can imagine the less solution injected sub-q the better.

@quark. thanks for the tips

@uniclem. i already got 6x organon pregnyl but thanks anyways and sterile vials are really hard to come buy unless you want to buy 100 or they don't come with stoppers or like me you have to buy from the states and the shipping cost is 10x the price of the order.


----------

